# Pink Champagne and Apple Juice



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm delighted to say that, thanks to the wonderful Bristlecone Pine Press, the Kindle eBook version of my gay comedy, Pink Champagne and Apple Juice, is now out on Amazon US and can be found here:



The blurb is:
Angie Howard has one ambition - to escape from her home in the idyllic Essex countryside and set up her own café in London. Once there, she seeks out her long-lost Uncle John, whose lifestyle is not at all what she expected. Before she can achieve her goal, she has to juggle the needs of a glamorous French waiter, a grouchy German chef and her exuberant, transvestite uncle. All of it in the exotic melting pot of Uncle John's gay nightclub, The Den. What's more, if she manages to keep the lid on all that, what will she do about the other hidden secrets of her family?

I hope those of you who pick up a copy enjoy the read - it's very different from Thorn in the Flesh, but I enjoyed writing it just as much!



A
xxx
_
Edit: added Kindleboards link and cover image. LHN_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post Anne, I am getting a sample!   I loved Thorn in the Flesh. I am always open to new authors and trying something new and different.

Linda


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Linda - hope you enjoy the sample!

A
xxx


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just downloaded the sample too.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sampled it as well. It looks interesting and fun!

Although when my first thought when I saw this thread was "yum!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I sampled it, too.  It looks like fun.  

I liked the title, although it made me thirsty.  I thought for a minute this was the "What do you drink" thread.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got it.

It will be a little while before i get to it though, darn it cause i just started another big book.

Thanks Anne!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Anne!  I downloaded both samples.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Certainly not my cup of tea.    OOPS  Tea is a different thread.


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, guys - hope you enjoy the read!

And I certainly wouldn't add tea to the mix, Dori - a cocktail too far for sure!

A
xxx


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got the sample for this yesterday and enjoyed it enough to purchase this morning.
It's not the type of book I usually read, so I really appreciate the post.
I'm learning so much from everyone here!
Andra


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The book sounds fun, and I've gotten the sample.

However, I'd like to say something, and I hope this doesn't come off sounding snotty; it's a well-meant comment, in the spirit of helping an author, and it's something that I know from reading this forum and others that I'm not the only one to notice when it's done. And that is, that the one review currently shown for this book, a 5-star review, appears to have been left _by the author_. Yes, it does appear that perhaps it's a copy of a review done somewhere else by somebody else, but that doesn't negate the fact that *on Amazon*, it was left by the author. That's just not generally looked on favorably by customers, it comes across as a "shill" of sorts, an inflated way of getting a fake rating score, when the author does it themself.

So you might want to consider deleting it. Better to have no reviews than only one by the author, IMO. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Andra & Steph - much appreciated!

And yes I do understand the comments about the review, but it wasn't actually written by me. It's a review that appeared in Gold Dust Magazine when the paperback of Pink Champagne and Apple Juice first came out. I hope I do make that clear in the text - many apologies if not. I imagine it would look better if it wasn't posted by me - but as every writer knows you've got to push just a little bit if you want to be heard. Especially as I only sell in the 10s rather than the 100s. I can't afford not to, I'm afraid!



But, on a serious level, I did think it was the best of my reviews to post as it gives an overarching view of the story so potential readers can decide whether to give it a try or not. I hope that won't be too upsetting or immoral for people.

A
xxx


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne, I personally don't see a problem with it. At the end of the review it stated *" A Review by David Gardnier for Gold Dust Magazine." * I think if people read the entire review and don't just scan through they can see the review information.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I also think it's important to point out that the book was published in print in the UK and as such, was not readily available to US readers. Having it on Mobipocket and Amazon (Kindle) brings it to a whole new audience. It was reviewed, however, in the UK and so is not a "brand new" book but does have a track record which is useful information to share.

L


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Linda & Leslie - the last thing I wanted to do was upset people. I do hope that doesn't happen. I'm really quite sweet - under the mad red hair ...



Love & hugs

A
xxx

PS Must find a comb that will actually go through my hair ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pink Champagne and Apple Juice just received a wonderful Five Diva review at Dark Divas!

http://ddrreviews.blogspot.com/2009/07/pink-champagne-and-apple-juice-by-anne.html

Here's a link to the book....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This book sounds wildly entertaining! I sampled it too! Thanks Anne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie, I sampled this book way back when and really enjoyed it.  I never got around to buying it because I have such a backlog to read, I've practically stopped buying.  Now that you've reminded me, I went ahead and got it.  I think it will be a good read on my vacation in two weeks.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Downloaded the sample.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I downloaded the sample.  Love the title and the blurb, but I'm trying to keep my purchases to books under 5 dollars.


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone - and to Leslie too for posting the review! It's much appreciated.

I hope those of you who do take a chance on Champers enjoy it - it's definitely a summer read!



Axxx


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thought I would drop by and let people know again how much I enjoyed the sample.  I'm going to try to read it over my vacation next week.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Got a sample too, this looks like a fun read!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Checked it out.  It looks really fun.  Since I just got done reading a book about London it makes sense for me to just stay in that country and read another London book; right?  
Oh well, that's my justification for one-klicking.
Thank you,
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Checked it out. It looks really fun. Since I just got done reading a book about London it makes sense for me to just stay in that country and read another London book; right?


Absolutely!

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I read the sample but decided to pass on the rest of the book as I found myself not really caring about the main character.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I read the sample but decided to pass on the rest of the book as I found myself not really caring about the main character.


That's what's great about samples....

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That's what's great about samples....
> 
> L


Yup! Sampling is one of the things I adore about kindling!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm about halfway through and thoroughly enjoying this book.  I can't wait to see what our hapless heroine gets into next.  I'll probably finish by tomorrow night.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne will be thrilled to hear this! Thanks for the comment, Gertie.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just posted the following four-star review on Amazon. I really cared about the characters in this book and enjoyed the story.



> Angie Howard is running away from home, literally. Her mother chases her onto the train platform and Angie barely manages to slam the door shut as the train pulls out of the station. She's headed for London with some cash she has stolen from her mother, her mother's address book to help her find her estranged Uncle John, and a carry-on hastily filled with clothes but no underwear.
> 
> Angie seems to know more of what she doesn't want than what she does want. She has no idea where she is going with her life, not to mention finding her way around London.
> 
> ...


----------

